# riding after vaccinations



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

It depends on the horse. Most you can start riding the day after or even the day of. But you need to understand that they may be a little sore/stiff so take a longer time warming up and don't make it such a hard workout. 

If they have an adverse reaction, not life threatening, but swelling up pretty badly you would take it even easier. It's a good idea to walk them either in hand or riding. 

Soda had a pretty severe reaction this last spring to vaccinations. Both of his pecs swelled up about 3x their normal size, all of his legs were stocked up, his sheath was very swollen, and all of the injection sites had "lumps". My vet had me walk him after giving some Banamine (or was it Bute?). Walking helps move the fluids around so they aren't building up. The meds helped him a little bit, but the 20 minute walk made a noticible difference. At the beggining I almost had to drag him, when we were halfway done he was perking up, and by the end he was almost prancing. 

Point is a good walk and light exercise can really help a horse that's a little stiff after vaccinating. I wouldn't (and the vet said not to) run around jumping, cantering, or go on an hour long trail ride. But 20-30 mins of walking is good.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I beleive my vet told me that riding right after a vaccination is actally benefical.....if moves the vaccine through the muscle quicker....and can actually help to reduce swelling.

Super Nova


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you both, those were interesting replys considering all the boarders at my barn insist on not riding for 2-3 days and in the past when I have had horses I never remember not riding because of being vaccinated.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Agreed with the above - no reason you can't, just be aware we often feel "yucky" after vaccinations and it's very possible your horse won't be in the best spirits either. I always take it easy after vaccinations - I may still ride, but it won't be an intense workout.

Also, sticking close to your horses after vaccinations is very helpful. We just experienced a tragic loss when a friend of mine lost her Arabian stallion a couple weeks ago because of an adverse reaction to a vaccination. It's hard to say if anything could have been done, but a couple hours after vaccination she went outside to find him dead on the ground. She almost lost his son as well, he managed to fight it off and come around, potentially being an endurance horse in much better physical condition? Not sure, but it scared the crap out of me to have something hit so close to home!

I always like to make sure I'm around for a couple hours after vaccinations!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

My experience is that the day OF the vaccinations the horse feels fine and riding MIGHT be beneficial. It's the next day that the horse may feel so bad that he looks lame/sick. I had the experiece of going out to ride my lease horse and wondering what the heck was wrong with him, he dragged his feet and pinned his ears when I groomed him in the shoulder area. Come to find out he had his shots the day before and needed that day (day #2) off.


----------



## pastime (Apr 21, 2008)

Our Vet suggests riding the day of for most vaccine's. This way the blood is moving around and things are not sitting at injection site.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Working the horse helps to aid in dispersing the meds. Do a normal routine - nothing more than usual.


----------

